# CT & MRI Oral Contrast Billing



## MrsSBD (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it appropriate to bill for the oral contrast used with CT or MRI in a Hospital setting?  Can anyone please direct me to where I can find the answer in writing?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

